# Audi Aftermarket Radio Install Help



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

I have an 01 with the Bose system. I know that there is external amp somewhere in the car, and usually bose systems take preamp signals into there amp. But from what i can tell the radios look the same between all the cars. So do I have to bypass the Bose amp if i install an aftermarket radio?


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Audi Aftermarket Radio Install Help (18turbo13)*

http://public.fotki.com/martt/audi_tt/mods/radio/


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Audi Aftermarket Radio Install Help (ironmule)*

i know the connectors are the same, but the question is do you have to bypass the bose amp, or will it accept the high level from an aftermarket radio.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Audi Aftermarket Radio Install Help (18turbo13)*

nope- but you will need those filters (prevents the "pop noise" when you first turn the radio on. I follow that guys instructions/parts list- it works perfectly and its really the easiest install. good luck tucking all the wires and filters behind the dash though.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Audi Aftermarket Radio Install Help (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_nope- but you will need those filters (prevents the "pop noise" when you first turn the radio on. I follow that guys instructions/parts list- it works perfectly and its really the easiest install. good luck tucking all the wires and filters behind the dash though.

Yup. Still trying to figure out those wires myself. Everything works and sounds great...but the thing just won't fit because of those wires.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Audi Aftermarket Radio Install Help (frankinstyn)*

it fits but its really tight


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Audi Aftermarket Radio Install Help (ironmule)*

Ok, thanks, I was wanting to put a Pioneer nav unit in, but didn't want to have to hack up the bose amp and wiring. Thanks for the info....


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Audi Aftermarket Radio Install Help (18turbo13)*

as far as i can remember(keep in mind i'm a few beers deep) there were no audi wires cut.


----------

